# Stippermesse in Bremen



## Knispel (25. Februar 2007)

Wem der Weg nicht zuweit ist, sollte sich das unbedingt anschauen. Ein Paar Euronen mitnehmen, ist eine Verkaufsmesse....
http://www.sfv-bremen.de/Werbung_Stippermesse_06_1.JPG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

jo,ist ne klasse veranstaltung#6


----------



## Der-Hechter (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

was ne gleichberechtigung! Frauen kein eintrittsgeld...:q


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Du kommst als Jugentlicher doch auch unentgeldlich dort rein.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

genau....und super schnäpchen.-...sind zu machen


----------



## Knispel (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> genau....und super schnäpchen.-...sind zu machen


 
jau, ich decke mich dort immer mit meinem Jahresbedarf an Futter ein. Dieses Jahr werde ich auch noch in Feederkörbe investieren, mein Takledealer hat nur diese 08 / 15 Dinger....


----------



## Der-Hechter (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du kommst als Jugentlicher doch auch unentgeldlich dort rein.....


^naja  bei Jugentlichen gibts das öfter:vik: :m


----------



## plattform7 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Leider zu weit weg von mir... Wollte eigentlich schon immer mal dahin, aber die Entfernung


----------



## gründler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Top Veranstaltung am Sontag 4.3.2007 9-16Uhr für Nordens Stippszene, ein muß für jeden Stipper, viele Promis der Stippszene sind hier reichlich vertreten.
Aber seht selber http://www.champions-team.de/showit/index.php?kat=Messe06

Und jede menge Schnäpchen.


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

So komme gerade von der Messe, hat sich gelohnt. War zwar proppen voll dort ,aber viele Schnäppchen. Habe mich mit Futter eingedeckt ( das ganz neue " Super Mix " von CM Lockstoffe http://www.cm-lockstoffe.de/ )und nebenbei auch noch 5 kg an Futterproben geschenkt bekommen, allerdings meine gesuchten Futterkörbe waren nicht zu finden. Sämtliche aktuellen Kataloge eingesteckt. Also alles in allen eine gelungene Veranstaltung, nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder da.


----------



## wolf (4. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Moin,

das war ein guter Tipp gewesen, danke!
Proppenvoll war's allerdings in der Tat. Die Stippen nehmen halt viel Platz ein.


----------



## Angler77 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Knispel schrieb:


> So komme gerade von der Messe, hat sich gelohnt. War zwar proppen voll dort ,aber viele Schnäppchen. Habe mich mit Futter eingedeckt ( das ganz neue " Super Mix " von CS Lockstoffe http://www.cm-lockstoffe.de/ )und nebenbei auch noch 5 kg an Futterproben geschenkt bekommen, allerdings meine gesuchten Futterkörbe waren nicht zu finden. Sämtliche aktuellen Kataloge eingesteckt. Also alles in allen eine gelungene Veranstaltung, nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder da.


 
Den Super-Mix im Eimer oder Sack ? 
Ich fands ja sehr teuer ... 

Ich wollte ja Kataloge aber da ich mir eine :vik: FEEDER-RUTE :vik:  gekauft habe und noch viel mehr hatte ich keine Lust noch 10000 Kataloge zu schleppen  


Für alle die nicht da waren ... proppen voll heisst, min. 30 min am Eingang anstehen wenn man pünktlich da war ... später waren es doch 300 Meter Menschen :g  

Ich hab auch ein Bild gemacht. Ich werde das mal Hochladen aber wohl morgen erst. 

Bis dann ...

Fabi


----------



## Angler77 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Hier das Bild ... (Als Anhang)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

oh man wäre auch gerne hoch gefahren, doch mein dad hat heute geburtstag...#6


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Angler77 schrieb:


> Den Super-Mix im Eimer oder Sack ?
> Ich fands ja sehr teuer ...
> 
> 
> Fabi


 
Habe mir einen 20 kg Sack mit dem Boardie Willy HB geteilt. Teuer ? Bei einem Preis von 
42,00 Euronen komme ich auf ein kg - Preis von 2,10 € . Hätten wir den 5 kg Eimer genommen, Preis : 13 € kommen wir auf einen kg - Preis von 2,60 € . So und nun geh mal zu Deinem Händler und schaue was die Fertigfuttermischungen in 1 kg Beuteln kosten 
( das Feederfutter 3,00 - 3,50 € )..........

Kataloge : Einfach nächste Jahr einen Rucksack mitnehmen

Was für ein Feeder hasst Du dort erworben und wie teuer ?


----------



## Angler77 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Ich hab die Feeder ... mom 

SCHIMANO ALIVIO "BX MEDIUM FEEDER" 

für ca. 45€... am Stand 2 und ne cap gabs dazu ... sowie die schöne Tascge (Standard)

Und bei FUN-Fishing noch eine rolle für 10€ ^^


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Der Shimano - Stand, Willy und ich haben dort auch eine Shimano - Cap für 2 € gekauft. Unsere Haare werden dünner und im Sommer kann die sonne ganz schön brennen :g :q 

Zu Deiner Feederrute : Guter Preis, hier kannst mal vergleichen.
http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis1557367.html

Am Browning - Stand haben sie die Feederrolle Browning " Carbroxy Flatliner " für 39,99 € angeboten, wollte ich erst mitnehmen, habe es aber gelassen, da ich sehr viel negatives gehöhrt hatte. Katalogpreis 85 € und bei einem Bremer Händler im Internet 64,95 € ( die Verdienstspanne würde mich wirklich interessieren ).
http://www.weserangelshop.de/shop.php?artnr=0211045&s_cat=005000000000000&search=&parent=38

Denn ärgere mal die Wümme und Wörpefische


----------



## gründler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

hi
ja leider war es sehr voll zu voll man konnte an manchen Ständen nicht vernünftig gucken,ein geschiebe und gedränge,aber gegen mittag ging es,da wurde es spürbar leer.
Ansonsten Cm Lockstoff gekauft,und 2 schöne Jacken von Shimano,Superleicht Topverarbeitet und Mollig warm.





Und noch eine neue Fleecewende Jacke von aussen Regenschutz innen Fleece,oder andersrum.beide Jacken für 70€.Dazu gab es noch ein Handtuch und 5 Aufnäher.

Aber langsam müßen sich die Veranstalter eine neue Location suchen,es wird da defenetiv zu Klein drin,da wo sie jetzt Stattfindet.  

Ansonsten wie immer gute Veranstaltung.


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Die haben sich doch schon vergrößert, früher war die Messe im Berufsschulcentrum. Aber hast Recht, wenn das so weiter geht, können sie bald ins Messe  Centrum neben der Stadthalle gehen und gleich mit einer Karpfenmesse verbinden, das würde sich doch bestimmt rechnen.


----------



## gründler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

hi
ja ich weiß ich war bis jetzt jedes Jahr da,aber gestern morgen um 9Uhr stand die Schlange ja schon 150meter vor der Kasse,und Parken????Suchen Suchen Suchen.
Aber besser wäre es wenn sie in eine Monsterhalle ziehen,auch die Anzahl der Aussteller nimmt ja zu.
Aber wollen ja net määääckern.
Und wenn du in Bremen wohnst,dann kennst du doch bestimmt veranstalter,habe einige gehört die sagten es wäre viel zu klein hier und viel zu voll.


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Richtig,
können aber froh sein, dass es soetwas gibt. Ich habe ganz nah dran geparkt, bin von hinten durch das Pazellengebiet gefahren....Den genauen Weg muss man halt kennen.

Nur schade , dass ich meine gewünschten Feederkörbe in dem Gedränge nicht gefunden habe. Ich hätte zwar die am Fox - Stand kaufen können, aber 2 € pro Stück erschienen mir doch etwas überteuert, nur weil dort der Fuchskopf drauf ist und die Dinger Stabilisierungsflügel 
( ob das was bringt ? ) haben. #c
Im Messecentrum währe das nicht passiert, dort ist bedeutend mehr Platz. 

Man könnte natürlich auch ein Bayernzelt aufbauen, dass ist bedeutend größer wie diese Sporthalle....


----------



## gründler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

ja ich fahre eigentlich nur hin um paar freunde und 2 Aussteller zu besuchen,und es ist natürlich eine der besten Stippmessen im Norden.Aber wie gesagt habe viele Stöhnen hören ne viel zu voll,die sollen umziehen usw usw.
Zum Teil wurde man ja richtig bei seite gedrängt an gewissen Ständen,weil vor geilheit nicht schnell genug ging.Und das ist nicht so toll.


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Hab ich auch gemerkt.....

Besonders an den Ständen von Milo, Browning, Tubertini und am Stand von Michael Schlögel war der Teufel los.

Frage : Kennst Du dieses Polnische Futter, was sie am Stand links vom Verkaufsstand von 
Harald Ofenloch verschenkt haben ?


----------



## gründler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Zamatrow oder so ja kenne ich habe ich hier liegen noch von letzter saison,ist gutes Futter bindet gut,und lößt sich gut auf.
Aber ich Fische fast nur Sensas,aber schlecht ist Zamatrow nicht.


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Danke Dir für die Auskunft, ich habe wie gesagt das " Super Mix " von CM Lockstoffe gekauft und werde es testen. Bei 2,10 € pro kg , Abnahme 20 kg Sack nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Angler77 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Hi, 

joa das ist nun meine Anfänger Feeder  
Also was gt is sehe ich wohl so an den Ruten ^^ Wenn ich so auf den Ständen geguckt habe welche ganz schick ist, war es immer eine weit über 100€bis 300€ sooogar ... 

Naja schaun wir mal ... 

Der Mensch bei Schimano meinte auch mann sollte next year wo anders hin gehen. 


Fabi


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Angebot : Ich wohne direkt an der Weser, wir können gerne hier Feedern und Du kannst einmal mit Grays - Ruten Fischen. Aber bitte erst wenn es etwas wärmer ist.....


----------



## Angler77 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

hi, 

du hattest mir ja so etwas schon einmal Angeboten aber ... 

Ich bin im Prüfungsjahr Abschluss ... also erst am Juli vorher is immer stress ... und da ich ja nun auch im Fischerhude Verein bin und so auch an der Wümem bei mir hier (3min mit Rad) angeln darf werde ich da, wenn ich Zeit habe, meine Zeit verfischen. 

Aber danke #6


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Mach erst einmal deine Prüfungen, das ist wichtiger wie jegliche Angelei..........
ich glaube , als ein Mensch im 53. Lebendsjahr, darf ich das beurteilen.


----------



## Angler77 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Aber sicher ! 

Aber wenn ich die Prüfungen hinter mir habe ... fängt es erst an mit dem Stress .... also die Sommerferien sind dann "pause" ... und dsnn beginnt die Fachoberschule Wirtschaft ... das erste Jahr 2 Tage Schule und 3 Praktikum ein Jahrlang dann 1 Jahr Schule und dann Fachabi und dann kommt die Arbeitswelt  

So ich muss nun auch los .. Bin ja auch noch fleißiger Ehrenamtlicher ... und dann nacher noch die "Flucht" in ZDF oder ARD gucken und dann Hausaufgaben oder zwischen durch ... bin um 22 Uhr wieder da ! 

Fabi


----------



## Roach (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Hallo,

war wie immer eine super Messe. Haben uns wie immer köstlich amüsiert, was manche daraus machen. Konnten super Kleinteile und Lockstoffe erwischen. Wir kommen ganz sicher wieder, denn es ist schon interssant mal mit Altmeister Kremkus und anderen Spezialisten unter einem Dach zu sein.

Hallo Knispel, da Du ja direkt an der Weser wohnst,kannst Du uns ja mal Tipps geben, wo man gut feedern kann. Bin zwar seit 10 jahren in Bremen beruflich "stationiert" kenne die Weser aber seit ca. 25 Jahren nur ab Verden stromauf.

Gruß

Roach


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Das angebot war in meinen augen etwas mager,hab öhrhaken gesucht und nicht gefunden.auch futterkörbe etwas mager,sowuie antitanglebooms.

megamies:am stand neben shimano wollte ich mir neue schnur zum feedern(auf karpfen) holen.
zur kontrolle lieber den knoten testen(25er schnur),die riss so durch, auch ohne knoten.

kommentar verkäufer:du hast zuviel kraft,die hält gut!!sieh doch(bei ihm reißt sie natürlich nicht)

lol,ne gute 22er kann man selbst mit knoten schwer so durchreißen,aber die 25er war von der tragkraft her nichtmal ne 16er.

dem kunden dann auch noch so ne ramschware andrehen zu wollen ist dreist!als ich vom stand wegging kam noch n dummer kommentar hinterher von ihm,den ich nicht posten möchte.
schade wenn andere drauf reingefallen sind.

trotzdem macht es spaß,mal eben 30 feinste matchruten  in die hand zu nehmen,udn sich dann für eine entscheiden.
6metermatch!!!
yes,geiles teil,geile aktion,da dürfen dann bald die dicken karpfen udn schleien mit an land gezogen werden.

zum platzangebot:
wir waren gegen 11.30 da,da war es grenzfällig,wenns vorher noch voller war, sollte man wirklich umziehen,an den ständen waren die gänge ganz schön eng.


----------



## Angler77 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Nun bin ich neugierig geworden ... auf das Kommentar des Verkäufers


----------



## Breamhunter (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Roach schrieb:


> Hallo Knispel, da Du ja direkt an der Weser wohnst,kannst Du uns ja mal Tipps geben, wo man gut feedern kann. Bin zwar seit 10 jahren in Bremen beruflich "stationiert" kenne die Weser aber seit ca. 25 Jahren nur ab Verden stromauf.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Roach



Willste jetze auswandern#d. Kommst ja hier unten nicht mal richtig klar:vik:


----------



## borchi (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gemerkt.....
> 
> Besonders an den Ständen von Milo, Browning, Tubertini und am Stand von Michael Schlögel war der Teufel los.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

das Futter rechts neben Ofenloch war kein Zammataro Futter. Michael Zammataro ist auch kein Pole, sondern eine Junge aus dem Pott. Bei dem Stand müsste es sich um den Stand von Maver/Sänger gehandelt haben,

http://www.champions-team.de/Berichte/Berichte/076/Stippermesse.pdf

 ich kann Dir nicht sagen wie das Futter hieß welches dort verschenkt wurde, aber es wird sicherlich OK gewesen sein. Ich fand das vdE Futter auf diesem Stand sehr interessant.

Bei dem Stand auf dem Du dich schlecht beratengefühlt hast müsste es sich um den Fox Stand gehandelt haben. Ich kenne viele der Verkäufer persönlich und kann mir nicht erklären warum man Dich so unfreundlich behandelt hat. Ich denke mal, das es sich um ein Missverständniss und um Stress handelt müsste. Übrigens haben die Fox Produkte einen sehr guten Ruf, ich kann mir eine schlechte Qualität der Schnüre nicht erklären

Gruss
borchi


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Roach schrieb:


> Hallo Knispel, da Du ja direkt an der Weser wohnst,kannst Du uns ja mal Tipps geben, wo man gut feedern kann. Bin zwar seit 10 jahren in Bremen beruflich "stationiert" kenne die Weser aber seit ca. 25 Jahren nur ab Verden stromauf.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Roach


 
Gleich vor meiner Haustür ( Rablinghausen ) im Weseruferpark in " meiner Hausbucht " . das befindet sich auf der Weserseite , wo nicht der Dom ist, etwa zwischen Europahafenausfahrt und Space Park, kurz vorm Lankenauer Höft. Dort ist auch mein Anvart - Foto entstanden, allerdings ärgern uns dort die Gezeiten, da unterhalb vom Weserwehr in Bremen.


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



borchi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Futter rechts neben Ofenloch war kein Zammataro Futter. Michael Zammataro ist auch kein Pole, sondern eine Junge aus dem Pott. Bei dem Stand müsste es sich um den Stand von Maver/Sänger gehandelt haben,
> 
> ...


 
Geh hier im Stipperforum in " Futterfrage " da hab ich nach dem Futter gefragt und auch den Namen geschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Angler77 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich neugierig geworden ... auf das Kommentar des Verkäufers



dann such dir doch woanders ne ordentliche schnur,besserwisser!!

also so vergrault man dann wirklich kunden.
bin aber grad am überlegen obs der foxstand war,wenn man auf den stand schaut wo es passierte waren links n haufen schnüre an der wand. und in der mitte ein tisch wo ein verkäufer stand.
kann auch sein das das rechts neben fox war,bin mir da net mehr so sicher.auf jeden fall hatten die da acuh n haufen futterkörbe rumfliegen.


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

@ acidflash
Das war der Fox - Stand, da war ich auch, die vielen Körbe auf dem von Dir beschriebenen Mitteltisch sind mir auch aufgefallen, nur waren mir 2 Euronen pro Futterkorb zu teuer, nur weil dort ein Fuchskopf drauf ist....
Rechts neben Fox kam glaube ich schon der große Tubertini / Rive - Stand


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Knispel schrieb:


> @ acidflash
> Das war der Fox - Stand, da war ich auch, nur waren mir 2 Euro pro Futterkorb zu teuer, nur weil das ein Fuchskopf drauf ist....




dann frag ich mich was für ne schnur die da hatten.
entweder war sie alt oder was weiß ich, aber was mich auch verwudnerte war das beim test des händlers die schnur nicht im knoten riss,sondern mittig!!!!

das ich knoten kann hab ich bei shimano gesehen.
die beastmaster mit knoten konnte ich bei normalem zug nicht kaputtbekommen(25er),und die war mit 5 euro für die 500meterspule mehr als günstig.ich denke mal die silk shock dürfte noch einiges mehr halten.
die 20er beastmaster ging so grade kaputt.also kein vergleich zu der schnur bei fox.


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

Mir fällt gerade ein, wenn so viele Boardis da waren, könnte man nächstes jahr einen 
AB - Stammtisch in der Spotkneipe reservieren und sich austauschen, Fotos machen und hier einstellen....


----------



## m-spec (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



acidflash schrieb:


> megamies:am stand neben shimano wollte ich mir neue schnur zum feedern(auf karpfen) holen.
> zur kontrolle lieber den knoten testen(25er schnur),die riss so durch, auch ohne knoten.
> 
> kommentar verkäufer:du hast zuviel kraft,die hält gut!!sieh doch(bei ihm reißt sie natürlich nicht)
> ...



Hallo acidflash,

ich war mit auf dem FOX-Stand als Betreuer tätig. Soweit ich weiß hatten wir die MicroPlus nicht in 0,25 dabei. Und von den  Kollegen die mit auf dem Stand waren kann ich mir das von Dir geschilderte Verhalten auch nicht vorstellen. Und einen Haufen Schnüre hatten wir erst recht nicht dabei. Es war, wie schon gesagt nur eine Sorte, und die auch nur in 5 Stärken. Die Schnur hing an der Lochwand an der Rückseite des Standes ziemlich weit unten auf der linken Seite.

Vielleicht doch im Stand vertan?

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/3171/foxyv4.jpg

Fox - Stand

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/5581/tubertiniui2.jpg

Tubertini - Stand

War aber trotz allem ein Verhalten das man nicht an den Tag legen sollte als "Verkäufer"

Hoffe das die "Angelegenheit" sich hiermit klären ließ.

@ knispel

Das Karpfenprogramm von Fox wird am 30./31.03. in Bremerhaven bei Fisherman´s Partner zu sehen sein.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Angler77 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



acidflash schrieb:


> dann such dir doch woanders ne ordentliche schnur,besserwisser!!
> 
> also so vergrault man dann wirklich kunden.
> bin aber grad am überlegen obs der foxstand war,wenn man auf den stand schaut wo es passierte waren links n haufen schnüre an der wand. und in der mitte ein tisch wo ein verkäufer stand.
> kann auch sein das das rechts neben fox war,bin mir da net mehr so sicher.auf jeden fall hatten die da acuh n haufen futterkörbe rumfliegen.


 
Bitte was ? |krach:  

Wieso bin ich nun der dumme besserwisser ;+  

Ich had doch nur gefragt


----------



## Roach (6. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Willste jetze auswandern#d. Kommst ja hier unten nicht mal richtig klar:vik:


 

Recht haste, da schöne ist nur an der Sache, das Du die Lehrstunden im feedern schon bekommen hast. Und die nächsten Stunden werden übrigens kostenpflichtig.#h


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



m-spec schrieb:


> Hallo acidflash,
> 
> 
> http://img260.*ih.us/img260/3171/foxyv4.jpg
> ...


 
Denn gib mir die Adresse in Bremerhaven, ist ja nicht weit weg.


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*



Angler77 schrieb:


> Bitte was ? |krach:
> 
> Wieso bin ich nun der dumme besserwisser ;+
> 
> Ich had doch nur gefragt


 
Mensch 77,
damit bist Du doch nicht gemeint,das sagte der besagte Verkäufer zu acidflash


----------



## m-spec (8. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

@ knispel

http://www.fishermans-partner.de/partner/spaden/p-spaden-anfahrt.htm

und hier das Programm:

http://www.fishermans-partner.de/werbungpdf/spaden.pdf

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Angler77 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

#q   sry ich hab da die USER vertüddelt ..... 


|peinlich  sooooorry ... echt ich hab es total falsch im Kopf gehabt. Ich hab es auch erst beim 2 mal lesen von knispel verstanden |peinlich  

|director: ENTSCHULDIGUNG !

soo morgen gehts Forellen-#:  bin ja gespannt eig. net meine Welt aber wurde "eingeladen" aber muss selber zahlen ^^ 
Mal sehen in deisen Teichen fange ich alles nur keine Forellen :c  Aber ab und zu bekomme ich denn doch eine  


Bis dann Angler77


----------



## Knispel (10. März 2007)

*AW: Stippermesse in Bremen*

77

komm rüber ( oder ich komme rüber und hole Dich ab , ich hab Auto ) und denn Feedern wir einmal.


----------

